# Cinderella's babies!!



## GoatMama123 (Sep 9, 2015)

Around 430 yesterday we welcomed 3 new additions to the farm 
Mario, Luigi, and Princess Peach ( Can you tell my child named them)

2 bucklings and a doeling. Doeling doesn't take the best pictures but she is a cutie.

Thank you to everyone who offered your support during my very first kidding... and to my stealthy, awesome mama doe Cindy for being a champ for my first go


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Just adorable!


----------



## dreamacresfarm2 (May 10, 2014)

so cute, just want to hug them.


----------



## CritterCarnival (Sep 18, 2013)

Cuties!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So sweet.


----------



## thegoatmama (Mar 19, 2015)

Just way too precious! I love the first photo.  And those names are adorable :greengrin:

I wish my first kidding was like yours, goatmama! I'm impressed you caught her. The stealthy ones drive me crazy. :lol:


----------



## GoatMama123 (Sep 9, 2015)

They are even cuter now that they are dry! I'll have to update the pictures tomorrow!

She is the best mama in the world, but I'm sure I am bias


----------



## thegoatmama (Mar 19, 2015)

More pictures? Please do! :greengrin:


----------



## GoatMama123 (Sep 9, 2015)

P still isn't taking the best pics... she is a quick one.


----------



## LittleGoatFarms (Jan 5, 2016)

Did you upload videos of the birth I have been eating goat births and saw some babies they looked just like them!


----------



## LittleGoatFarms (Jan 5, 2016)

Watching* (autocorrect)


----------



## GoatMama123 (Sep 9, 2015)

haha eating goat births... yes my husband may not have put them on private on youtube! AH how embarrassing! If it was me, it was my first kidding... please don't judge!


----------



## LittleGoatFarms (Jan 5, 2016)

Oh no you were great the babies were so cute and your kid! Lol made me laugh so darn hard it was an awesome video!


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

They are so super cute!


----------



## thegoatmama (Mar 19, 2015)

:clap: more photos! Thank you!
Which one has the pink and black nose and mouth?


----------



## GoatMama123 (Sep 9, 2015)

Mario  we are keeping him as a wether... just the sweetest guy


----------



## thegoatmama (Mar 19, 2015)

Awe! Yeah, that precious face totally says "Itsa me, Mario!" :lol:


----------

